# Test says I'm ovulating..when to have sex?



## amanda83

I might be a woman but up until I lost my baby I knew very little about the female body. The first preganancy we just had unprotected sex and after a year I got pregnant. This time around I am a little crazy about getting pregnant so "when it happens it happens" attitude just isn't going to cut it.

I bought ovulation tests and last night it showed that I am ovulating. We had sex last night and again this morning, how often should I be doing it? Is twice a day too much? And for how many days does it really matter?

Advice would be very welcome, thank you :)


----------



## Bride2b

I think your doing ok with trying by the sounds of it! BDing too much i.e twice a day isnt so successful so I read (it makes sense - the argument is the quality of the sperm).

I plan to follow SMEP, this is the general idea;

Try" every other night starting Day 8
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"

Thats from here:

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

So I would say if you got a positive today...try today as you have, then Sat then skip Sun & try Mon. 

I personally think if you OV today & they say it can be fertilised up to 72 hours after the egg is released. I also read other time frames about how long the egg can be fertilized and it was a case of a few hours - not sure what to believe?!

Overall just BD over the next few days & you should have just as good a chance as before xxx Good Luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, as far as I know I don't think there can be too many times or too much. Once it's all in there it stays for several days, and the sperm can survive for up to 5 days I think? As long as it's in there ready for the release of the egg, you've got a good chance, so I think the idea is to BD as soon as the positive shows, and then as much as possible til the surge is over - a positive means ovulation in the next 12 - 48 hours, and the egg survives up to 24 hours, so the sperm need to be there waiting before the egg is released.

I was also aware that I was about to ovulate by the CM, which I'd been more aware of somehow since my loss. I know I ovulated quite early last cycle as I happened to use an OPK for the first time out of curiosity and it showed an almost positive on the day we BD'd, and by the next day it was completely negative. It was quite early in the cycle too, so I may have had a positive the day before that but just didn't test early enough. I think I must have ovulated the next day or that very day, and caught it.

Good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Bride2b

Oh & you BD yesterday which is great!!!!xx


----------



## kiki04

OK I have to ask though when you say it says you are ovulating... what exactly are you seeing? With OPK's there may almost always be 2 lines. The two lines are always negative, no ovulation occurring unless both lines are the same darkness. OPK's can be very deceiving at the start trying to figure out what is positive and what is not... If you are using a digital and a smiley face showed up... then you ovulate within 12-36 hours after you see that first positive. The same applies to the two lines, 12-36 hours after you get your first line so get to work on that first day you see it :thumbup:


----------



## amanda83

kiki04 said:


> OK I have to ask though when you say it says you are ovulating... what exactly are you seeing? With OPK's there may almost always be 2 lines. The two lines are always negative, no ovulation occurring unless both lines are the same darkness. OPK's can be very deceiving at the start trying to figure out what is positive and what is not... If you are using a digital and a smiley face showed up... then you ovulate within 12-36 hours after you see that first positive. The same applies to the two lines, 12-36 hours after you get your first line so get to work on that first day you see it :thumbup:

THANKS ladies! This helps a lot :)

I am using the ovulation test with the two lines (I got them at the dollar store lol), next month I have a fancy digital one to use, I wanted to use that this month but it was too late when I bought it. I read to only start it on day 5 of your cycle, at that point I was day 8, so I will save that for next month (if need be..).

Since I lost my baby my cycles have been far longer than before, my cycles went from 28 days to 34 days! So I ovulated today on day 20. Yesterday the test showed a fairly dark line but this morning it showed the same deep purple as the other line on the test, so I understood that to be a positive.

Fingers, eyes, and toes crossed :) Thanks for the help.


----------



## kiki04

If you ovulated on cd20 with a 34 day cycle... that is bang on actually. Gives you a 14 day LP :thumbup: I have a 31-33 day cycle and ovulated between 17-19. I have a 13-14 day LP so even though you ov late, as long as your cycle is longer then its fine :thumbup: And if the two lines look the same darkness to you.... then I would say it was for sure an ovulation day!!! :dance:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I use the OPK with the smiley face, cause I can never see if the lines on the other OPK are dark or light. So when I see the smiley face that means 24 to 36 hours i will ovulate.

A little info: They say the best time to get pregnant and when you are really fertile is 2 to 3 days before ovulation. I mean it can't hurt to even DTD on ovulation and the day after, but they say 2 days before you are really fertile and sperm can last 3 to 5 days. I usually ovulate on day 14 so i would DTD on day 10 11 and 12.

Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amanda83

Andypanda6570 said:


> I use the OPK with the smiley face, cause I can never see if the lines on the other OPK are dark or light. So when I see the smiley face that means 24 to 36 hours i will ovulate.
> 
> A little info: They say the best time to get pregnant and when you are really fertile is 2 to 3 days before ovulation. I mean it can't hurt to even DTD on ovulation and the day after, but they say 2 days before you are really fertile and sperm can last 3 to 5 days. I usually ovulate on day 14 so i would DTD on day 10 11 and 12.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good to know! What does DTD mean? I have a hard time with the appreviations :)

ALSO, I am set to get a memory tattoo next week on the 26th for Jaxon, I'm so afraid this will affect me in the change that I conceived or will conceive next month...what is all of your opinions on tattoos while TTC??


----------



## Bride2b

amanda83 said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK with the smiley face, cause I can never see if the lines on the other OPK are dark or light. So when I see the smiley face that means 24 to 36 hours i will ovulate.
> 
> A little info: They say the best time to get pregnant and when you are really fertile is 2 to 3 days before ovulation. I mean it can't hurt to even DTD on ovulation and the day after, but they say 2 days before you are really fertile and sperm can last 3 to 5 days. I usually ovulate on day 14 so i would DTD on day 10 11 and 12.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good to know! What does DTD mean? I have a hard time with the appreviations :)
> 
> ALSO, I am set to get a memory tattoo next week on the 26th for Jaxon, I'm so afraid this will affect me in the change that I conceived or will conceive next month...what is all of your opinions on tattoos while TTC??Click to expand...

DTD = doing the deed. BD = baby dance....there are a few that take some getting used to!

I'm not sure about tattos when ttc, I personally wouldnt do it if I was in the tww. I have no idea if its ok or not but I just wouldnt. 
I've considered getting my babys footprint on my tummy in the position he was sat in (I still find I lay my hand there at night). I thought about getting it done on his due date (21st April) but I hope to be preggo by then (Please God let me be preggers by then xx:winkwink:) if so I wont do it. I'm a big chicken anyway and am really scared. But its only going to be tiny & I'm sure getting a tattoo isnt as painful as being in labour! What design are you getting?xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Bride2b said:


> amanda83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK with the smiley face, cause I can never see if the lines on the other OPK are dark or light. So when I see the smiley face that means 24 to 36 hours i will ovulate.
> 
> A little info: They say the best time to get pregnant and when you are really fertile is 2 to 3 days before ovulation. I mean it can't hurt to even DTD on ovulation and the day after, but they say 2 days before you are really fertile and sperm can last 3 to 5 days. I usually ovulate on day 14 so i would DTD on day 10 11 and 12.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good to know! What does DTD mean? I have a hard time with the appreviations :)
> 
> ALSO, I am set to get a memory tattoo next week on the 26th for Jaxon, I'm so afraid this will affect me in the change that I conceived or will conceive next month...what is all of your opinions on tattoos while TTC??Click to expand...
> 
> DTD = doing the deed. BD = baby dance....there are a few that take some getting used to!
> 
> I'm not sure about tattos when ttc, I personally wouldnt do it if I was in the tww. I have no idea if its ok or not but I just wouldnt.
> I've considered getting my babys footprint on my tummy in the position he was sat in (I still find I lay my hand there at night). I thought about getting it done on his due date (21st April) but I hope to be preggo by then (Please God let me be preggers by then xx:winkwink:) if so I wont do it. I'm a big chicken anyway and am really scared. But its only going to be tiny & I'm sure getting a tattoo isnt as painful as being in labour! What design are you getting?xxClick to expand...

LOL.. I am an idiot>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I thought DTD was doing the dirty :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Thanks for clearing that up, ya think I would know what it meant by now.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Andrea :rofl:


----------



## amanda83

Bride2b said:


> amanda83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK with the smiley face, cause I can never see if the lines on the other OPK are dark or light. So when I see the smiley face that means 24 to 36 hours i will ovulate.
> 
> A little info: They say the best time to get pregnant and when you are really fertile is 2 to 3 days before ovulation. I mean it can't hurt to even DTD on ovulation and the day after, but they say 2 days before you are really fertile and sperm can last 3 to 5 days. I usually ovulate on day 14 so i would DTD on day 10 11 and 12.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good to know! What does DTD mean? I have a hard time with the appreviations :)
> 
> ALSO, I am set to get a memory tattoo next week on the 26th for Jaxon, I'm so afraid this will affect me in the change that I conceived or will conceive next month...what is all of your opinions on tattoos while TTC??Click to expand...
> 
> DTD = doing the deed. BD = baby dance....there are a few that take some getting used to!
> 
> I'm not sure about tattos when ttc, I personally wouldnt do it if I was in the tww. I have no idea if its ok or not but I just wouldnt.
> I've considered getting my babys footprint on my tummy in the position he was sat in (I still find I lay my hand there at night). I thought about getting it done on his due date (21st April) but I hope to be preggo by then (Please God let me be preggers by then xx:winkwink:) if so I wont do it. I'm a big chicken anyway and am really scared. But its only going to be tiny & I'm sure getting a tattoo isnt as painful as being in labour! What design are you getting?xxClick to expand...

DTD haha, got it! Now I just have to remember all of these.

I feel the same about the tattoo, I don't want to get it then be freaking out for 9 months in the chance that I get pregnant. I don't want/need anymore stress than I need going into this one, lord knows it will be stressful enough.

I have the picture of the design attached. It will also say his name and date of birth. I'm getting it on the side of my rib cage next to my heart :)

I love the idea for your tattoo, that will be so beautiful :) Such a nice way to remember our LO's.
 



Attached Files:







baby_feet.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Andypanda6570

kiki04 said:


> Andrea :rofl:

LOL, I know I can't believe I thought that :dohh::dohh: xoxo




amanda83 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amanda83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK with the smiley face, cause I can never see if the lines on the other OPK are dark or light. So when I see the smiley face that means 24 to 36 hours i will ovulate.
> 
> A little info: They say the best time to get pregnant and when you are really fertile is 2 to 3 days before ovulation. I mean it can't hurt to even DTD on ovulation and the day after, but they say 2 days before you are really fertile and sperm can last 3 to 5 days. I usually ovulate on day 14 so i would DTD on day 10 11 and 12.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good to know! What does DTD mean? I have a hard time with the appreviations :)
> 
> ALSO, I am set to get a memory tattoo next week on the 26th for Jaxon, I'm so afraid this will affect me in the change that I conceived or will conceive next month...what is all of your opinions on tattoos while TTC??Click to expand...
> 
> DTD = doing the deed. BD = baby dance....there are a few that take some getting used to!
> 
> I'm not sure about tattos when ttc, I personally wouldnt do it if I was in the tww. I have no idea if its ok or not but I just wouldnt.
> I've considered getting my babys footprint on my tummy in the position he was sat in (I still find I lay my hand there at night). I thought about getting it done on his due date (21st April) but I hope to be preggo by then (Please God let me be preggers by then xx:winkwink:) if so I wont do it. I'm a big chicken anyway and am really scared. But its only going to be tiny & I'm sure getting a tattoo isnt as painful as being in labour! What design are you getting?xxClick to expand...
> 
> DTD haha, got it! Now I just have to remember all of these.
> 
> I feel the same about the tattoo, I don't want to get it then be freaking out for 9 months in the chance that I get pregnant. I don't want/need anymore stress than I need going into this one, lord knows it will be stressful enough.
> 
> I have the picture of the design attached. It will also say his name and date of birth. I'm getting it on the side of my rib cage next to my heart :)
> 
> I love the idea for your tattoo, that will be so beautiful :) Such a nice way to remember our LO's.Click to expand...

I love the idea also and that tattoo is beautiful. I want to get one on my wrist that says Ava 3/3/2011. xoxoox:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

with my first it was a case of see what happens and luckily it happened straight away. with the second we tried the same and after 4 months nothing had happened. I bought an ovulation test and it worked straight away. With my 3rd in May 09 I used an OV test and again straight away, sadly MMC in July 09. Used OV test again sept 09 and pregnant straight away again. (just lost 4th last week at 17 weeks, unplanned but devasted)
These are my tips that worked for me.(some of it sounds a bit yucky but good to know)

About 3-4 days before you are due to ovulate you have a very thick discharge - like egg white, if you stretch it it will go quite long (if you have had unprotected sex the semen that gets discharged can look the same but this wont stretch)

- after the discharge i did OV test every day.
- had sex once a day from day of discharge to day after OV test said i had ovulated.
- after sex stayed lying flat for approx 1 hours without moving and legs raised.

this worked for me. I am now 40 and hope to try again if my husband agrees. If he does then this is the method i will follow again.

i hope this helps.


----------



## amanda83

dancareoi said:


> with my first it was a case of see what happens and luckily it happened straight away. with the second we tried the same and after 4 months nothing had happened. I bought an ovulation test and it worked straight away. With my 3rd in May 09 I used an OV test and again straight away, sadly MMC in July 09. Used OV test again sept 09 and pregnant straight away again. (just lost 4th last week at 17 weeks, unplanned but devasted)
> These are my tips that worked for me.(some of it sounds a bit yucky but good to know)
> 
> About 3-4 days before you are due to ovulate you have a very thick discharge - like egg white, if you stretch it it will go quite long (if you have had unprotected sex the semen that gets discharged can look the same but this wont stretch)
> 
> - after the discharge i did OV test every day.
> - had sex once a day from day of discharge to day after OV test said i had ovulated.
> - after sex stayed lying flat for approx 1 hours without moving and legs raised.
> 
> this worked for me. I am now 40 and hope to try again if my husband agrees. If he does then this is the method i will follow again.
> 
> i hope this helps.


thanks for the tips! I usually only lay on the bed for 20 minutes after sex...I hope that's long enough.

Good luck if you decide to try again :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Good luck and best wishes to you too.
xxxx


----------



## celticwoman

amanda83 said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I use the OPK with the smiley face, cause I can never see if the lines on the other OPK are dark or light. So when I see the smiley face that means 24 to 36 hours i will ovulate.
> 
> A little info: They say the best time to get pregnant and when you are really fertile is 2 to 3 days before ovulation. I mean it can't hurt to even DTD on ovulation and the day after, but they say 2 days before you are really fertile and sperm can last 3 to 5 days. I usually ovulate on day 14 so i would DTD on day 10 11 and 12.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good to know! What does DTD mean? I have a hard time with the appreviations :)
> 
> ALSO, I am set to get a memory tattoo next week on the 26th for Jaxon, I'm so afraid this will affect me in the change that I conceived or will conceive next month...what is all of your opinions on tattoos while TTC??Click to expand...

Hello Amanda : I was reading your post's and clearly these post are older I was just curious how it was going for you ... I recently lost my son and when reading your post I feel the same way you did I also have gotten a memorie tattoo ... I have started using ovulation test and I was wondering how it worked out for you .
:thumbup:


----------



## celticwoman

I should also say I delivered full term he passed after delivery iam new to these type forms and I didn't know there was different forms I just was touched by the msg as iam feeling that way and thought someone who knew what i felt.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Hi everyone, Sorry for all your loses. Its sad that we're all here but its a positive place with lot of support :) We lost Freya 3 weeks ago (at 19 weeks), we miss her desperately and are keen to ttc asap. Ive not had my af yet but have pretty much stopped bleeding from delivering Freya...We're looking at trying the SMEP and lots of hoping, praying and begging to the heavens above for a sticky bean.

I got a tattoo on my wrist 1 week after I had Freya. It has a pink heart, Freya and 21.08.2012 - I absolutely love it. Its comforting knowing that I'll have her name on me forever. My DH also got a tattoo on leg with Freya's hand and foot prints. xxx


----------



## celticwoman

pink sparkle iam sorry for your loss .. Freya is a wonderful name I love it... 

Everyone else I just want to share a thought when it comes to tattoo's I have a lot of experience and two suggestions ... one you can get a tattoo any time even when ttc just can't do it well prego's that is not a good idea at all ! so if your going to get one get it before your pregos you won't want to wait ... my husband and I found them very healing to have them done as well do not get in a place that is going to stretch or change for something with such a memorie because you will be heart broken if it distorts the pic so places like belly or on the breast are not good ideas even if there is nothing because of weight gain or pregnancy you also have to factor in age. memorie tat's are always good where you can see them and if you don't care if you see it easily or not then just please don't do it where it could be harmed I would hate for anyone to have that added to their sadness... i hope this is helpful but do what you like


----------



## Andypanda6570

celticwoman said:


> pink sparkle iam sorry for your loss .. Freya is a wonderful name I love it...
> 
> Everyone else I just want to share a thought when it comes to tattoo's I have a lot of experience and two suggestions ... one you can get a tattoo any time even when ttc just can't do it well prego's that is not a good idea at all ! so if your going to get one get it before your pregos you won't want to wait ... my husband and I found them very healing to have them done as well do not get in a place that is going to stretch or change for something with such a memorie because you will be heart broken if it distorts the pic so places like belly or on the breast are not good ideas even if there is nothing because of weight gain or pregnancy you also have to factor in age. memorie tat's are always good where you can see them and if you don't care if you see it easily or not then just please don't do it where it could be harmed I would hate for anyone to have that added to their sadness... i hope this is helpful but do what you like

I think it is very good advice :hugs::hugs: I got my tattoo 5 weeks ago, my first and only one I will ever get. I got it on my inner right wrist it says: Ava Sofia 3-11-2011. I love it and it does comfort me. Thanks for your post//:hugs:


----------

